# Mead makers digest



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I have not been at this site much and am glad to see more participation in the mead forums. Another great resource is the mead makers digest. Learn about it here, read to learn how to sign up.

http://www.talisman.com/mead/index.html


----------

